# Has anyone made a DIY inline heater?



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

I know that the Hydors are not that expensive
but I have two pefectly good Ebo Jagers I would like to convert them to inline setup
And yes I know that Lifeguard offers their product for this, but I would like to DIY it.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Someone posted a long thread, and a very informative one, here about 4 months ago, but I couldn't find it with the search function.

Edit: I searched "The Planted Tank" forum and found what I remembered: it is
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/25785-inline-heater.html?highlight=inline+heater


----------

